# Star Wars : Battlefront



## sam_738844 (Apr 17, 2015)

Aaaaaaand...here it is..  

Star Wars Battlefront Trailer Released:


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

is this for PC ?


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> is this for PC ?



yup..its for PS4, PC and Xbox One


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a feeling that this would be a failure. :/


----------



## snap (Apr 18, 2015)

Only 40 players max?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 18, 2015)

speeders, walkers and ships can be played on First Strike : Star Wars, a mod for Battlefield 2142. no heroes mechanic. 
64 people, plus it has battles set only in space


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 18, 2015)

This game has battles in space?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 18, 2015)

Battlefront does not First Strike does


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

Atleast give some indruction in first post, what kind of game it is. Why google if I'm on this thread


----------



## abhidev (Jun 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]L-cPbbO0gLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2015)

its...soo...gewwd...


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh... My... God...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

That Darth Vader character looks more like a comedian to me. In movies and games as well.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> That Darth Vader character looks more like a comedian to me. In movies and games as well.



you ... you .. just disrespected the original dark lord...

*uses force grip on [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> That Darth Vader character looks more like a comedian to me. In movies and games as well.



The Dark side is funny ... Join it .


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> That Darth Vader character looks more like a comedian to me. In movies and games as well.


Lol...I second that. It reminds me of Kamraj Kilvish in Shaktiman. Andhera kayam rahe....lol


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2015)

Star Wars Battlefront: Co-Op Missions Gameplay Reveal | E3 2015 “Survival Mode” on Tatooine


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2015)

terrain is beautiful, but the lighting still looks like one sun


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 9, 2015)

Star Wars Battlefront: Fighter Squadron Mode Gameplay Trailer


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 14, 2015)

EA skipped a Battlefront campaign because "very few" would play it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Who is Star Wars: Battlefront’s fourth major character?

Source:*www.vg247.com/2015/08/20/who-is-star-wars-battlefronts-fourth-major-character/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 28, 2015)

Star Wars: Battlefront - FULL GAMEPLAY - Official E3 Gameplay - [E3 2015]


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 16, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* Star Wars: Battlefront season pass brings 16 new maps and more


----------

